# Merida Matts 80



## Andrew V. (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone!I'm new on this forum and a novice in MTB.I just bought this bike:Merida Matts 80(I'm on a budget) and I would like to know what do you think of this bike.If is good for me as begineer, and I must mention that I practice very easy trails for example mountain non paved roads and nothing hard, wooden trails,or stuff like that.You have more experience and I'd appreciate if you could help me.Thanks!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looks like a hybrid bike... i guess it really depends on how much you got it for... but all that matters is if you like the bike...


----------



## Andrew V. (Nov 4, 2006)

Mabey if I give you some technical data you will be able to say youre opinions about my bike:

Frame:	Matts 6061 Aluminium	
Colour:	dark blue / team green	
Fork:	Suntour XCT 75mm	
BB Set:	Cartridge	
Brakes:	linear pull V-brake Shimano style	
Chainwheel:	XR 42 CG	
Derailleur Front:	Shimano Altus	
Derailleur Rear:	Shimano Acera-X	
Freewheel:	CS-HG30-8	
Handlebar:	Flat AL 600	
Handlebar Stem:	A-Head 20	
Head Set:	MOS	
Hubs:	Alloy QR	
Pedal:	XC Steel	
Rim:	Strong Wall	
Saddle:	X-Mission	
Shifters:	EF50-3	
Tyres:	C1348 2.1


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that is an entry level mtb... it will serve you well until you buy another bike if you're really sure you love the sport. It's where everyone starts so you're on the right track. Whether it's a good bike for the money depends on how much you paid for it... My guess would be around $300?


----------



## Andrew V. (Nov 4, 2006)

You were almost right it's 370 dollars.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

yeap, that sounds about right for a entry level hardtail... just ride it and enjoy it... i remember my first bike was about that price range too with about the same specs... made me love with the sport...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Merida is a newcomer in Mexico, but their bikes look pretty good for the price. Have fun with your bike!


----------



## Kick Buttowski (Aug 23, 2017)

Вел хороший)) Не парься и катайся!! Только делай техосмотр хотя б раз в месяц.. И он не ток тебе ищо внукам твоим послужит)) Во всяком случае, при должном уходе, после сможешь продать почти по той же цене и купить себе более продвинутый)) Но для того типа катания, что у тебя щас, этот тоже подойдёт)


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Kick Buttowski said:


> Вел хороший)) Не парься и катайся!! Только делай техосмотр хотя б раз в месяц.. И он не ток тебе ищо внукам твоим послужит)) Во всяком случае, при должном уходе, после сможешь продать почти по той же цене и купить себе более продвинутый)) Но для того типа катания, что у тебя щас, этот тоже подойдёт)


2006... :eekster:


----------



## Kick Buttowski (Aug 23, 2017)

Ахахаха)))))) Ну, да)) Темы, которыми я интересуюсь, как правило уже выходят из моды:d


----------



## Kick Buttowski (Aug 23, 2017)

noapathy said:


> 2006... :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 1153740


Но картинка в тему!!)))


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh dear very old thread hacked


----------

